# Louis Cappel on the reclamation of hedonists



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2020)

For such persons are not recalled by Disputations, Discourses, or Human Reasonings. That they may be healed and converted, God himself must speak, must scourge, and terrify them, with his revengeful Judgements. The sin of such Persons is like that of _Sodom_ and _Gomorrah, viz,_ Pride, Fulness of Bread, and Abundance of Idleness. _(Ezech. xvi. 49.)_ They most especially are troubled with this Disease, who live in this World, according to their own desires, who abound with the Goods of this present World, who are overwhelmed with the Wealth, Honours, Sweets, and Pleasures of this Life: _For the turning away of the Simple shall slay them, and the Prosperity of Fools shall destroy them;_ Prov. _i. 32._

Whilst they enjoy this Prosperity, and have their ease and quiet, they avert their thoughts from God; the Remembrance of whom would but make them sad, and would much trouble their Repose, since they cannot promise to themselves any good from him, who loveth Virtue, Justice, and Holiness, which in no ways is consistent with that kind of Life, which they have chosen, to pass it in Pleasure, Delicateness, and Effeminacy. ...

For more, see Louis Cappel on the reclamation of hedonists.


----------

